# What To Read After Fifty Shades of Grey (WTRAFSOG) - Updated TOP FIFTY List



## summerdaniels71 (Jul 23, 2011)

All,

I just posted an updated TOP FIFTY list on my popular WTRAFSOG (What To Read After Fifty Shades of Grey) Facebook page.

The list tracks actual sales from reader recommendations and author promotions since the inception of the page back in April of 2012.

Feel free to check it out here ... or if you are not on Facebook - shoot me an email to [email protected] and I'll send you a copy.\

https://www.facebook.com/WhatToReadAfter50ShadesOfGrey

If you have recommendations for what you think everyone should be reading NEXT ... please feel free to submit them via our brand new reader recommendation / author promo form ... located here:

http://submissions.whattoreadafter50shadesofgrey.com/

DN


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards, Or Welcome Back  OR Hi, glad you're still here.  Congratulations on the website! 

Much of what follows you are, no doubt, already aware of, so please consider this to be just a friendly reminder.  The posting of this 'welcome letter' doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

KBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days.* Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## summerdaniels71 (Jul 23, 2011)

All,

Check out our latest WTRAFSOG Top Fifty List ... over 23+ months worth of historical sales data from the popular author promo / reader recommendation FB page.

http://eepurl.com/PGLjb

Summer Daniels
https://www.facebook.com/WhatToReadAfter50ShadesOfGrey


----------



## summerdaniels71 (Jul 23, 2011)

** WTRAFSOG TOP FIFTY LIST - 03/18/14 **

This is a list of the Top Fifty books that have SOLD the most copies (through 03/17/14) as a result of reader recommendations and author promotion since this page began back in April of 2012!

Over 23+ months worth of historical sales data!!

If you would like a copy of the list - just drop me a line at [email protected]!!

As always - thank you for your recommendations, feedback and interaction with your fellow readers and authors!

Please feel free to share this list (or our FB page) with anyone you think might be interested ... the more the merrier!

Happy Reading!

Link: http://eepurl.com/QFy2r

*** Admin Notes: Congratulations to Double Occupancy - up one spot and moving into the Top Ten ... Forever Black - up one spot to #36 ... Damaged 2 - up two spots to #40!! ***

Summer Daniels
https://www.facebook.com/WhatToReadAfter50ShadesOfGrey

_<merged with existing thread. Please don't start new threads each time you update.  Other older threads have been locked or deleted. Please bookmark this thread so that you can find it again, thanks! --Ann>_


----------

